# my hamsters,rats, and there set ups



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

3 syrian hamsters
jessie
gizmo
benny

giz










benny










jessie





































queenie my giant gambian pouched rat



















remy and emile my 21 month old rats










large cage is the pouched rats,the rabbit cage is the rats cage and then the hamsters cages.










amy


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hehe! theyre all so cute!!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute 

I want your rats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Flissy said:


> So cute
> 
> I want your rats


hands off flissy!!


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww gorgeous pictures.

Gizmo your hammie has a face exactly like our Ruby


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwww there all gourges Flissy you destract her and ill go round the back MWHAAA lol 

your pouched rat has grown loads since the last pics shes gourges


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute especially the gambian pouched rat


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hahaha thanks guys yeh i thought that about ruby that she looked like my gizmo.

note to self-head count of all rodents before and after bed!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Your hammies are gorgeous, Giz looks a lot like my Jasper!

Jasper George on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

awwww they are all lovely!!! I love my rodents! Dont think I would get rats though! My sister had 4 and they really stunk!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

love the set ups! they are all very cute!


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> awwww they are all lovely!!! I love my rodents! Dont think I would get rats though! My sister had 4 and they really stunk!


Rats are lovely pets, the boys do have a unique smell to them but provided they are cleaned out regularly they shouldn't be smelly, so don't let that put you off getting them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Was going to mention my rats don't smell I clean there litter trays out with fresh paper litter every other day and all hammocks are washed every 5days along with a full cage clean out once a week .I also wipe down there ferplast shelves with diluted washing liquid every morning.so mine don't stink!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gotta say I was worried about the notorious rat smell as well, the only time I have smelled them is last week, Ive been poorly and hadnt cleaned them out for a week, even then they didnt stink.


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

aww beautiful!

ratties r soooo cute! i wish my mum would let me have 1....


----------

